# learn to laugh at yourself



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

This is a gasser:

I had a faculty meeting today at 1:30 and of course, I arrived early so I could attempt to hide in a seat where no one would see me, but I was starting to panic a bit when ppl started arriving for the meeting (of about 30 ppl) So...I made an excuse that I had diahrea! I actually told my boss! She told me to "Go!" that the alternative was _*not an option*_.

Any way, I guess my point is, it really struck me _*funny *_that I would rather have ppl thinking I had the ****s than SA!!!!

BTW it got me out of a few minutes of a very boring meeting. :b

I am sooooooooo bad!

Leilanistar :teeth


----------



## luvtalaugh (Oct 8, 2004)

lmao omg i'm crying i'm laughing so hard. You are awesome. :haha 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana diahrrea cha cha cha


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Funny :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats a riot! :lol


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Something's are only funny when they're happening to someone else... :lol :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

If we can't laugh at ourselves then who can we laugh at? I provide myself with so much good material.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

8)


----------



## gravity james (Nov 3, 2004)

this is making me feel better, and providing some opportunity to look at my actions as pretty funny as well.


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

:boogie ~ thanks for the laugh...I really needed that one! LOL


----------



## gravity james (Nov 3, 2004)

i think this SPECIFIC thread has made me change the way I look at some things. i never thought of looking at some of the ways i cope with my SA as comedy. this is a good one, keep on truckin'


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

gravity james said:


> i think this SPECIFIC thread has made me change the way I look at some things. i never thought of looking at some of the ways i cope with my SA as comedy. this is a good one, keep on truckin'


Oh Yeh, Baby!

We can be/look very silly when we try to get out of things...I know to an outsider, I sure do! :b

I am fortunate in that my kindergartners tell me how funny and silly I am every day!

I wouldn't want it any other way!

Leilanistar


----------

